# good plants / moss for 10 gollon crs tank



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

just wondering if crs do better with different plants I am about to plant my 10 gallon low light crs tank would prefer to have a stump with moss or some ground cover but am open to suggestion?


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

any moss will work. moss is moss.
fissiden fontus, java fern is what i use in my tanks.
its about the water quality you provide.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

As Kei pointed out, any moss will work.
Low light plants liked fissiden, subwassertang, annubias work well too.

Water quality is another issue here. Adding an Indian almond leave is another option.
Most shrimp keepers have these leaves in their tanks, especially for the breeders.


----------

